# What's your signature? thread



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is Ronald McDonald's hot daughter.

la fille de McDonald​


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is the Jester from Gauntlet: Dark Legacy.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2013)

mine is from some goth photo tumblr


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine's a quote by Randal from Clerks. And now that this thread is here, I'm tempted to bring back that quote by Joseph from JJBA.


----------



## Night Terror (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a quote from Metroid Prime 2: Echoes. It reassures you that the Chykka is dead for good.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 7, 2013)

James Caan from _Misery_.


----------



## spaps (Feb 7, 2013)

Three Xbox 360 Acheivements based on the first three Half-Life: Full-Life Consequences, and a quote based on my favorite line in Sonichu, ever.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

Title card from the chapter "The Goat Sisters" from the game Rule of Rose.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Feb 7, 2013)

A Chairwomyn of the Queer Proletariat getting tough on Prussia.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 7, 2013)

My signature is related to my avatar.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

Added my favourite quote from the Ice King underneath the Rule of Rose gif.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 7, 2013)

The gif I have long sought :3


----------



## spaps (Feb 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> The gif I have long sought :3


[youtube]E-WHW-QNswE[/youtube]


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Replaced the Randall quote with a scene from Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> The gif I have long sought :3





Well worth the wait. (I'm melting at it's cuteness)


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 7, 2013)

A line from "To Live And Die In LA". I also got my avatar from that movie.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 12, 2013)

Now I have a new pic sig.

They're the best kind too...they're small but they don't take shit from anybody.


----------



## trip2themoon (Feb 12, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Replaced the Randall quote with a scene from Trailer Park Boys.



I wish they'd make more. Earlier today I asked a girl I work with what she thought the best comedy ever was? She said Friends. I died inside a little...


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine was posted by Alan Pardew in a thread. It's the response you used to get from CWC when you emailed him.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 13, 2013)

*I NAME IS NOT
IAN....
....BRANNAN....
....SOMETHING!!!

I AM CHRISTIAN WESTON CHANDLER, SO GET IT THROUGH YOUR DAMN FUCKING SKULL AND CALL ME A REAL NAME THAT HAVE GOD HAS BEEN GIVEN TO ME AND THE BEAR AT REGENCY SQUARE SHOPPING CENTER, DURING 1989,

YOU DAMN
MOCKING
BASTARD!!!
*


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 13, 2013)

I gots me jelly pony.
Awwww riiiight


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd just like to take this moment to say Darky has the best sig on the forum so far.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 13, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I'd just like to take this moment to say Darky has the best sig on the forum so far.


Is it weird that it makes me hungry? 


But then again everything does.


----------



## Enig (Feb 13, 2013)

The old 789chan standard, RIP in peace. Also, n0chan may be coming back, as the site now gives an Error 403 instead of not loading.

And phil, your sig is why Adblock exists.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 13, 2013)

Enig said:
			
		

> The old 789chan standard, RIP in peace. Also, n0chan may be coming back, as the site now gives an Error 403 instead of not loading.
> 
> And phil, your sig is why Adblock exists.


I think jelly pony is a sex offender.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's get this out of the way and time for a new temporary signature.



Spoiler













*JUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 14, 2013)

And you preserved it here as well! X(


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 14, 2013)

Spoilered the signature. By the way, after a few more hours, I'm changing the signature since it's temporary.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 14, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> My signature is related to my avatar.



  Mine is spinning-themed too!


----------



## trip2themoon (Feb 14, 2013)

Pickleniggo and I came up with the idea of a new Sonichu character due to Chris's ever increasing corpulence call Chris Chins Sonichew. Pickleniggo very kindly drew him for me. Meet Chris Chins Sonichew below:


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 14, 2013)

[youtube]mGvdVXxFkY4[/youtube]


----------



## Nard Nathanielson (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine is the first Aikawa Kozue video I've ever seen, and my favorite one. It's so adorable, goddamit.


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

Nard Nathanielson said:
			
		

> Mine is the first Aikawa Kozue video I've ever seen, and my favorite one. It's so adorable, goddamit.


Whenever I try to click it, my internet closes...


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 20, 2013)

person taking off a boot


----------



## CatParty (Feb 20, 2013)

Oglooger said:
			
		

> [youtube]mGvdVXxFkY4[/youtube]





DUANE!!!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine's Daniel Faraday from Lost looking confused.


----------



## Horse Boots (Feb 21, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Mine's Daniel Faraday from Lost looking confused.



I loved Daniel Faraday. He was one of my favorite characters once he came on the show.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 23, 2013)

Brief change of Kellie Andes to Chris' idol Red Skelton.


----------



## Saney (Feb 27, 2013)

I added lyrics from the song _O Death_ below my gif. I think it goes well with my creepy jester, don't you?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 27, 2013)

It kind of does! That sort of playful poetry.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 1, 2013)

_Right lads! Wads out for the ladies!_


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 1, 2013)

My sig's is a Yamazaki Sagaru in drag appearance trying to "cockblock" Hijikata Toshizo from hitting on girls in a virtual reality game. But damn it's been a while since I've watched the anime.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 3, 2013)

An inspirational quote by Matt Romney, the *real* winner of the 2012 election.


----------



## Enig (Mar 3, 2013)

Now my sig's stylin, it's got some David Byrne going on now.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine is a picture of a wolverine from the cute animal thread and the battle cry from Red Dawn.


----------



## Bugaboo (Mar 3, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Mine is a picture of a wolverine from the cute animal thread and the battle cry from Red Dawn.


They're only cute until they come and get ya'


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine is a Gif of My avatar from Zombie Flesh Eaters as it lunges


----------



## spaps (Mar 4, 2013)

I replaced "YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW" with an image of a poll, and my reaction to it.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 10, 2013)

Scenes from a bad show


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you like my signature? It basically there to remember our anniversary and of course I put Cecil and Rosa there for the image just because FFIV is our favorite game.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 28, 2013)

A giant mechanical Justaway exposing his Neo Cyclone Armstrong Cannon.   8-) 

*I KNOW YOU WANT THIS, CHRIS!*


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 29, 2013)

Great signature, Saito. Anyway, since it's close to April Fool's, here's my signature about the Venky's.

1. The logo of the Venky's.






2. A chicken invading Ewood Park. (Blackburn Rovers' home stadium.)





3. Finally, the Blackburn Rovers players eating chicken.




[youtube]IYwf2SBWa5o[/youtube]


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 29, 2013)

Some dancing pickles.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 29, 2013)

and you know how much I LOVE dancing pickles


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 30, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> and you know how much I LOVE dancing pickles



Especially the bent ones?


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, I don't know about bent ones but do like thos curved ones


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine is now the famous shot of Count Orlok climbing the stairs from the 1922 Horror movie "Nosferatu" which pretty much started the entire horror movie genre


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 30, 2013)

I kinda miss the lunging zombie :/


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 30, 2013)

Me too, but it was kinda getting old so I replaced it with something more subtle


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, I'm surprised it took so long to create a signature for me honestly.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 31, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Me too, but it was kinda getting old so I replaced it with something more subtle



I like the _Nosferatu _one better.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 31, 2013)

The god amongst men, Miyamoto Shigeru-dono. The father of the modern video game industry.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 31, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> The god amongst men, Miyamoto Shigeru-dono. The father of the modern video game industry.



Does he wear lipstick?


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone alerted me that megaliberal and former moderator Chitoryu12 used to frequent another forum, and posted that unsarcastically. The rest of his posts there align with that statement as well.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 31, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> homerbeoulve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. His lips are really red.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Currently adhering to a new forum rule.


----------



## spaps (Apr 1, 2013)

I changed it to Bad Ash, and an actual quote that I didn't make up this time, from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## Lil (Apr 2, 2013)

no


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 2, 2013)

a zombie


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 6, 2013)

OhInternet bulletin board with its daily spergfest.







http://ohinternet.com/Oh_Internet:Bulle ... d/Archive3


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 13, 2013)

GET A BIGGER GUINEA PIG TODAY!!1!


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 14, 2013)

Bobby Ryan and Ryan Getzlaf from the Anaheim Ducks having a hulahoop competition.  It's from a skit at the NHL Awards.  It was just too funny not to use.


----------



## aspirin (Apr 16, 2013)

virle marketinge fro bayre


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine is now Luke Skywalker performing his patented Force Kick(tm), while in the background, Boba Fett is about to die, because he got hit by a blind man with a stick. Yeah, I can _totally_ see why he has a fanbase


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, in case you guys couldn't tell, I'm 100% in love with the Disgaea series now. Sucks that I hardly have enough time to play one of them, let alone play all 4.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 26, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Yeah, in case you guys couldn't tell, I'm 100% in love with the Disgaea series now. Sucks that I hardly have enough time to play one of them, let alone play all 4.


So the one guy's eating fish and the other guy's pissed about it.
I'm sure it would make much more sense in context.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 26, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's adorable in context.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 26, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gotta cook that shit


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 5, 2013)

Changed my signature to a pretty cool cat.


----------



## c-no (May 7, 2013)

My sig is a screenshot from the pre-main menu screen cutscene Armored Core: Master of Arena. As for my quote, it's from Chris' "I gotta a Fish" video.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (May 7, 2013)

Chairwomyn Harel executing an ex-comrade due to counterrevolutionary activities, such as using male pronouns.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 8, 2013)

Edited to change to this.


----------



## spaps (May 8, 2013)

I've got Gordon Freechmen and John Freeman dancing from the "John Freeman" music video at the end of Half-Life: Full Life Consequences: Free Man, an always meaningful quote from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, and a drawing of Sonic from a bootleg sticker. It's so ridiculous that I was going to make it my avatar, but I didn't want to replace Boris' raep face, so I put it in a sig.


----------



## LM 697 (May 8, 2013)

An old image that Chris made a long time ago but it wasn't ever posted to the CWCki.


----------



## Holdek (May 13, 2013)

More Chris being weird.


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 13, 2013)

A gif of Yakul nibbling Ashitaka.

edit: changed it to a pixel of my character Wolfblood by Alphatross


----------



## Holdek (May 18, 2013)

A very phallic drawing of a cannon by Chris.


----------



## Trombonista (May 18, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> A very phallic drawing of a cannon by Chris.



I think that's supposed to be a gun held by a Jerkhief.


----------



## Holdek (May 19, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ha ha, you're right.  

Still looks like a cock n' balls though.


----------



## Ryan Rash (May 19, 2013)

I found my sig on a tumblr dedicated to drama from Social Justice Warriors. Since I love Evangelion, I decided to use it.


----------



## Holdek (May 19, 2013)

Old ad from the CWCipedia.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]OGqvjGXSjRQ[/youtube]

A certain intro of a certain cartoon that I only liked it because of the intro.


----------



## CatParty (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Dollars2010 (May 26, 2013)

Edited my little pixel character to say: "The spaghetti topic is soo yesterdecade".


----------



## CatParty (Jun 7, 2013)

changed to the catparty song


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 8, 2013)

A clockwork orange milk bar gif


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 9, 2013)

Added this.


----------



## Venusaur (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine is Wild Sonichu, his mother Venusaur and his father Scyther (with a monocle and a fancy mustache).


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Mine is Wild Sonichu, his mother Venusaur and his father Scyther (with a monocle and a fancy mustache).




I didn't know what a venusaur was until I saw your posts here, and I googled it. Didn't know he was a pokemon. I just thought it was a lil dinosaur dressed like tomgirl Chris that you created. 

My sig is Michael Scott looking horrified. Because I make that face in the Chris forum all.the.time.


----------



## cubesandcubes (Jun 11, 2013)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Mine is Wild Sonichu, his mother Venusaur and his father Scyther (with a monocle and a fancy mustache).



I love the way that the mother Venusaur is drawn. She looks very domineering in a maternal way. There is also the contrast between this depection and the one in your avatar, where Mother Venusar is being flirtatious. I like the contrast between her and small, meek Wild Sonichu. Kind of reminiscent of the relationship between Chris and Barb.

My Signature:

An excerpt from Vivian Gee's fanfiction _Girl Brought Down the World_. The word Bunnychoso still makes me laugh.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 11, 2013)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Mine is Wild Sonichu, his mother Venusaur and his father Scyther (with a monocle and a fancy mustache).



Venusaur is a MILF


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 11, 2013)

It's from some random video where Chris is exhorting the solid construction of his medallion.


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine is the quote that inspires me every day, Some art from the movie Sunshine, and proof that Chris did Sandy Hook


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 11, 2013)

Ivan Komarov said:
			
		

> proof that Chris did Sandy Hook


----------



## spaps (Jun 12, 2013)

I replaced Gangsta Sanic with more Boris.


----------



## spaps (Jun 17, 2013)

Words to live by.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 17, 2013)

Changed mine to japanese spider shooting a tech-9(i think).


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 17, 2013)

I am a scientist. 

Source: hiimdaisy


----------



## c-no (Jun 19, 2013)

I replaced my Nineball vs. Raven sig with a gif of an man eating popcorn.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 22, 2013)

Added a hilarious quote from a banned user.



			
				Some Sperg said:
			
		

> Jesus H. Tapdancing Godbear with a rubber dildo for a peg-leg! Why do you insist on continuing to pull these accusations from your ass?


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 22, 2013)

Captain Kirkonacci displaying his epic ween for Dr What-The-Phlox.    

In the background, a Tomgirl in a blue bathrobe lined with a pink moo-moo looks away in horror.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 22, 2013)

One of Chris' Twitter/Facebook requests demands to his friends.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 23, 2013)

Similar to my avatar. Chris's clever disguise to fool dem trolls.

Actually, I changed it to nothing.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Holdek (Jun 27, 2013)

A funny thing Atsimu said (I put it in in the Quote of the Day thread a while back).


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2013)

The *Immortal* Hulk Hogan.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 27, 2013)

Because the Dude abides, man.


----------



## Holdek (Jul 1, 2013)

A profound observation about being alive from Chris.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 4, 2013)

> @ BatsForLashes88 - Wed Jul 03, 2013 9:23 pm
> DARK MIRROR HOLE, DRAW RIO INLOVE WITH ME


Rika saw my photoshop of him having a nightmare of Rio and commissioned me to do some art. He wants Rio to be dressed like Sailor Moon and he wants to be wearing a corset similar to the Resident Evil chick. He also doesn't want any poop in the picture.   *stress sigh*


----------



## spaps (Jul 4, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> > @ BatsForLashes88 - Wed Jul 03, 2013 9:23 pm
> > DARK MIRROR HOLE, DRAW RIO INLOVE WITH ME
> 
> 
> Rika saw my photoshop of him having a nightmare of Rio and commissioned me to do some art. He wants Rio to be dressed like Sailor Moon and he wants to be wearing a corset similar to the Resident Evil chick. He also doesn't want any poop in the picture.   *stress sigh*


He didn't say anything about Robbie Rotten, did he?


----------



## Holdek (Jul 4, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> > @ BatsForLashes88 - Wed Jul 03, 2013 9:23 pm
> > DARK MIRROR HOLE, DRAW RIO INLOVE WITH ME
> 
> 
> Rika saw my photoshop of him having a nightmare of Rio and commissioned me to do some art. He wants Rio to be dressed like Sailor Moon and he wants to be wearing a corset similar to the Resident Evil chick. He also doesn't want any poop in the picture.   *stress sigh*



For reals?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 4, 2013)

^yep http://pastebin.com/UuVEZ87s It starts at line 556 - 679. To be honest, I can't be bothered.


----------



## spaps (Jul 4, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ^yep http://pastebin.com/UuVEZ87s It starts at line 556 - 679. To be honest, I can't be bothered.


Does Robb love or hate Rio? It's really hard to tell.
Or is he just high on bathsalts?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 4, 2013)

I think he said he was drunk.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 4, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is Robb not high on bath salts?


----------



## Male (Jul 4, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rika has a raging boner for Rio.
The primate tranny falling in love with a swedish purpled hair weaboo. He struggles with hitting rock bottom and knowing that his waifu is out of his league
Such a tragic love story.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 8, 2013)

I like Globes because there is a dog in the group that looks like my dog:

http://imgur.com/D7L53Ou?original

I also like the Pomeranian staring at you as she is running.


----------



## GV 002 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine's Abbath explaining that he doesn't want to burn down churches because he doesn't want to go to jail, and laughing his arse off.  I kinda have a crush on Abbath.  He has enormous hands.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jul 10, 2013)

Added a sperging Charmander with my tokusatsu Super Nazi removed, because a someone asked me to.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 16, 2013)

My new signature is one of my favorite fanficrants comments, in response to a rant about a slashfic in which the couple used glue as lube.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 17, 2013)

Mines a re write I found along time ago, of a webcomic called Dominic Deegan. The comic has SOOO much unintentionally funny writing. Which is ironic since whenever it supposed to be funny its just face palm worthy.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 17, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Mines a re write I found along time ago, of a webcomic called Dominic Deegan. The comic has SOOO much unintentionally funny writing. Which is ironic since whenever it supposed to be funny its just face palm worthy.


DOMINIC DEEGAN? ORACLE FOR HIRE: DOMINIC DEEGAN? OH MAN, THAT WAS THE LULZIEST SHIT BACK IN THE DAY.

Too bad I haven't read it since I was 14...


----------



## Male (Jul 18, 2013)

I remember that comic
It tried to "justify" the act of rape once.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 18, 2013)

The comic just ended. The sexism in the comic is funny, because the writer is trying to be really progressive.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jul 20, 2013)

My classic signature is back!

(If it's too big, I can make it smaller)


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 20, 2013)

Ahh, missed that signature since the Forumers.


----------



## c-no (Jul 20, 2013)

I added my old profile pic "virgin with pony army" as my signature to accompany my other signature of a guy eating popcorn.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine's Oy from The Dark Tower series since he's quite adorable, haha.


----------



## Bgheff (Jul 23, 2013)

I see Oy!


----------



## Holdek (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 31, 2013)

It's me not reading your post.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 8, 2013)

One of my favourite moments in the Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2013)

words to live by


----------



## Holdek (Aug 8, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> words to live by



I want her to say that to me then drink a bunch of alcohol with me


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 8, 2013)

A collection of my clones.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Aug 9, 2013)

Kenshiro doing what he does best


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr Darcy from the Mitchel and Webb Look asking you to please shut the fuck up


----------



## Holdek (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris correcting the record.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Chris correcting the record.




your avatar makes everything so smug.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 9, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Including my rank directly underneath it, which is perfect for smug delivery,: Y'all should know me by now


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine is the funniest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 17, 2013)

ah ha ha ha ha ha
ah ha ha ha ha ha
ah ha ha ha ha ha​


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2013)

[youtube]yz5BU44_h74[/youtube]


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some pokemon screen shots.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris' #1 fan


----------



## NoDarkies (Aug 19, 2013)

The beautiful Marion Cotillard.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Aug 21, 2013)

Just a quick Google image search of "Sonichu" brought up mine.

Sonichu being a girl still makes Chris STRAIGHT  ]P


----------



## c-no (Aug 21, 2013)

Changed my sigs of a brony virgin and popcorn eating guy and Colonel AI quote to something from Barkley's Shut Up and Jam Gaiden.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 22, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Just a quick Google image search of "Sonichu" brought up mine.
> 
> Sonichu being a girl still makes Chris STRAIGHT  ]P



Something about this picture disturbs me on a deep level.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 22, 2013)

My signature is only viewable to only the most beautiful, exclusive people in the world


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Aug 22, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> TastyWB 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You love it  

To be honest, it's not as disturbing as half the stuff you find on the interwebz nowadays.


----------



## NoDarkies (Aug 22, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> My signature is only viewable to only the most beautiful, exclusive people in the world


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

Chris Benoit doing what he does best


----------



## Holdek (Aug 22, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I mean there are much more revolting things on the Web, sexual, gory, or just plain gross.  And this photo isn't even graphic.  It just kind of crossed some wires in my brain looking at it.  Like, IDK, the best way to describe the sensation is when you turn up both of the "phase" settings on audio editing software, or mash the negative sides of two magnets together...or something.  It's just changing Sonichu into a seductive female muse for Chris, when I know that Chris considers Sonichu his son.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 22, 2013)

NoDarkies said:
			
		

> The beautiful Marion Cotillard.



Your signature is the most adorable one I've seen so far


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 22, 2013)

From the thread Can Chris Swim


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 23, 2013)

I make this face a lot when I read what Chris and Pixyteri are up to.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Aug 23, 2013)

Check em!


----------



## Overcast (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine is Tyrant Valvatorez munching on sardines and a frustrated Fenrich.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 23, 2013)

America's very smug leader.  No wonder Chris identifies with him.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 23, 2013)

scorptatious said:
			
		

> Mine is Tyrant Valvatorez munching on sardines and a frustrated Fenrich.


That's my old sig from ages ago!


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 23, 2013)

Papa Lazarou informing you that you are now his wife from this scene 

[youtube]s2F4ZWTjwTU[/youtube]


----------



## Overcast (Aug 23, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> scorptatious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh. Small world.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

A cute scene from The Cat Returns.


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 23, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Papa Lazarou informing you that you are now his wife from this scene
> 
> [youtube]s2F4ZWTjwTU[/youtube]



Creepier than your last icon, which was Ramsay Snow and his PORK sausage I believe. That's saying something?


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Aug 28, 2013)

Using an image I put on the "Funny Pics and GIF's" thread.

"Spiderman finally hears about the lie Mary Jane has been telling everyone"


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 28, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papa Lazorou is much, much higher on the totem pole of terrifying villains then the Bolton Bastard ever will be. 

If you have not already, watch some other clips of him on youtube and see what i mean


----------



## exball (Aug 28, 2013)

A ninja cleric riding a velociraptor because that's the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 2, 2013)

"But where can I find this Eggs-man?"


----------



## exball (Sep 2, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> "But where can I find this Eggs-man?"



I raise you an original character.


----------



## spaps (Sep 3, 2013)

[youtube]2aaubVlhNK4[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 4, 2013)

This is it. I'm bringing back my old signature.






*I NAME IS NOT
IAN....
....BRANNAN....
....SOMETHING!!!*


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 4, 2013)

the reaction of Starfleet's finest to Chris's behavior


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 4, 2013)

A dachshund going down some steps in the usual dachshund manner.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 7, 2013)

A quote from Vivienne Chaloux, one of Chris's friends on Facebook who is trying to reach out to him and tell him what he needs to hear. Too bad she doesn't know it's an exercise in futility.

The full quote:

"I really do feel some empathy for this person. He was dealt a tough hand. He never received the schooling and support that would have helped him manage his autism. Still, when he does something like this, it makes it hard to feel sorry for him. I'd say that his autism is the least of his problems. He needs to get help before he gets into even worse trouble next time."


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine's Walter White from Breaking Bad being so sexe.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 8, 2013)

My commentary on Chris's friends.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 8, 2013)

A parade of Arnold J. Rimmer.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Sep 9, 2013)

Same Gintama justaway sig. Also a Dad and daughter having a cute mock Wing Chun chi sao bout. (Not sure if I'm using the right term)


----------



## Holdek (Sep 9, 2013)

Smug.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 12, 2013)

My message to my disciples along with the Vitruvian Dude.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 13, 2013)

Since ED is down for now, I just put a sandvich.


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 13, 2013)

Mines a pic I found when I was googling bad tattoos. I love Waynes World so this made me crack up, this tattoo makes them look like ghouls from a nightmare.


----------



## exball (Sep 13, 2013)

One of Sarah Palin's kids.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Sep 13, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> One of Sarah Palin's kids.



Exball as much as I love you like the rest... FOR THE LOVE OF CHRIST MAN, FIND A SMALLER SIG.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or at least resize it so it's smaller. Like 300 or 400 pix wide.


----------



## exball (Sep 14, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2013)

Dammit exball, do I have to put you in the corner?


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn your large sig exball.

Anyways, my sig is from a lame banned person.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 14, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> words to live by



She looks like Sean Young and Anne Hathaway fused into one person.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Sep 14, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Salto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c-no (Sep 15, 2013)

Decided to use a gif from my favorite animated show, King of the Hill. It's from when Bobby was giving sugar to an ant queen after Dale left fire ants on Hank's lawn.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 15, 2013)

I was torn between a great quote about Alec calls and this wonderfully relevant gif, so I have both


----------



## c-no (Sep 16, 2013)

Decided to use a different King of the Hill signature since my old one grossed out Null. This one may as well better though. Just hope my old one didn't really cause me any trouble save for creeping someone out.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a reasonably sized image of a weird looking dude.



Spoiler


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 16, 2013)

A young Fibonacci.


----------



## c-no (Sep 19, 2013)

I added Miley Cyrus on a wrecking ball as another sig.


----------



## exball (Sep 19, 2013)

A few people thought my sig was a bit big. I found a cooler one.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 20, 2013)

Kamen Rider Kuuga's Rising Mighty Kick. It actually makes an explosion that big, that's probably why the explosions were CGI that season. I was originally looking for Black's, but I think it could be considered a seizure hazard.


----------



## spaps (Sep 22, 2013)

I had a tough time deciding which Hot Fuzz gif I wanted to use, but in the end I went with Danny giving the V-sign.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Sep 22, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> A few people thought my sig was a bit big. I found a cooler one.



About time.


----------



## c-no (Sep 23, 2013)

A dancing Prince Adam from the HEYHEYHEYHEY video.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 25, 2013)

A funny quote from He Sets Me On Fire.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a slightly edited Soviet propaganda poster. The original said "Thank you Dear Stalin for our happy childhood". Now it says "Thank you Dear Stalin for the execution of our parents". I thought it was grim enough for me.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 25, 2013)

A gif of Fry doing his peoples native dance.


----------



## Pine Tar (Sep 25, 2013)

Something Hank Stram said to his players during Super Bowl IV. I looked up matriculation and the way he used it was a Dubya-esque malaproprism.


----------



## Watcher (Sep 26, 2013)

It's from Twin Peaks


----------



## HandBanana (Sep 26, 2013)

Selena Gomez.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Sep 26, 2013)

THRASH METAL.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 26, 2013)

SHOMER FUCKING SHABBOS! and my own take on the final scene in Chinatown.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 27, 2013)

A sneaky corgi.


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 27, 2013)

It's Basil moving silently.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 27, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> It's Basil moving silently.


If I knew how to animate I would totally make that, hehe.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Sep 27, 2013)

I have now added my custom smiley to my sig.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 28, 2013)

TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> I have now added my custom smiley to my sig.



Me too! Thanks Hitler!


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Sep 30, 2013)

Walt cooks your meth. You should kiss him.


----------



## RV 229 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine is a piece of the True Cross. Only godlike people can see it.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Sep 30, 2013)

Slayer headbanging.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 1, 2013)

My vanity emoticon created by Hitler: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And my favourite typical emoticon: :3


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Oct 2, 2013)

Fin from Adventure Time being excited about science. Because I like animation and I like science.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 2, 2013)

[youtube]GJOzWL1HsRA[/youtube]


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

Something spooky for Samhain/Halloween.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 6, 2013)

Mr. Mcallister in horror about something I forgot he was in horror about from _Election_.


----------



## The Dude (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't click it.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 8, 2013)

It's from Louis CK's first show Lucky Louie


----------



## homerbeoulve (Oct 8, 2013)

Rin Tohsaka in her sexiest pose and outfit.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 8, 2013)

Just one of the more insane quotes from "Amnesia: Machine For Pigs", the game im single handedly trying to convince the internet is the most awesum game released this year


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 8, 2013)

Added a sweet little phrase I heard in Russian to my signature.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 8, 2013)

Vivi contemplating his existence.


----------



## exball (Oct 8, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Don't click it.


I clicked it. Guess we're all fucked now.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 8, 2013)

A clearly outmatched Wander deciding he isn't quite ready to take this colossus on.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Mine is the Doom guy when he was interviewed by those strangely attractive women on the View


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 12, 2013)

Added this:



			
				jcrowley1985 said:
			
		

> The CWCki forums are oppressive and mean; employing the same censorship tactics as North Korea to continue in their efforts to kick autistics.



Source: http://sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Te ... did=163302


----------



## c-no (Oct 12, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Added this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much butthurt detected from a quote of a banned forum member (known for spewing things about autism & vaccines) who was revealed to be a diaper-baby furry.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 12, 2013)

Decided to add an extra self portrait to my sig


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 12, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## c-no (Oct 13, 2013)

My signature is a rather good quote from the Doom comic.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 13, 2013)

From this post.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 14, 2013)

Alcatraz/Prophet teaming up with a Predator.


----------



## exball (Oct 14, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> Alcatraz/Prophet teaming up with a Predator.



Congragulations, You've ruined Predator for me.


----------



## c-no (Oct 14, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> From this post.


I love that post. Calling a SJW for being the racist brings me joy.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 14, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> PvtRichardCranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only enhanced it. The two greatest hunters have teamed up to fight the deadliest of prey.


----------



## c-no (Oct 14, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that prey be love-shys?


----------



## exball (Oct 14, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> PvtRichardCranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loveshies would only bitch about how they're going to die virgins.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 14, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Loveshies would only bitch about how they're going to die virgins.



They are an elusive bunch though.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 14, 2013)

Friendly reminder that isn't passive aggressive at all in any way: The bigger your signature, the smaller your penis is.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 15, 2013)

there are no signatures


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 15, 2013)

^only Zuul


----------



## Holdek (Oct 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Friendly reminder that isn't passive aggressive at all in any way: The bigger your signature, the smaller your penis is.





			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> there are no signatures



Does this mean our penises are infinitely large?


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 15, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just mine.


----------



## exball (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Dec 5, 2013)

Poop Merchants and Fanfricks beware, Super Sammy is here.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine says "Die Compy, Die."


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 5, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Friendly reminder that isn't passive aggressive at all in any way: The bigger your signature, the smaller your penis is.



Cool! That means I can have a huge signature!  Finally, being a female works in my favor.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 8, 2013)

Surely you guys didn't remove the signatures because of the silly rumor I was spreading that Thorg was partly responsible for 10/28, right?


----------



## Watcher (Dec 8, 2013)

TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> Surely you guys didn't remove the signatures because of the silly rumor I was spreading that Thorg was partly responsible for 10/28, right?


That's exactly the reason why.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 8, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> TrippinKahlua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought it was because I had stills from Null's scat sex tape as my sig gif?


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 8, 2013)

Wait, you mean this thread isn't obsolete yet?


----------



## spaps (Dec 9, 2013)

My new sig is...
Oh. Right.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Dec 9, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> My new sig is...
> 
> Oh. Right.



Cry moar babby.


----------



## exball (Dec 9, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







DWAYNE WILL FIX EVERYTHING!


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 10, 2013)

A whole lotta nothing


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 26, 2014)

I just changed my signature to a post from the first Forumer incarnation of the forums. The thread was about Chris's eulogy for Patti.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 10, 2014)

A great quote by Fibonacci.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 12, 2014)

Added this:


----------



## CatParty (Feb 12, 2014)

when are we getting signatures back?


----------



## exball (Feb 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> when are we getting signatures back?


Never, Null is a Dodo brain.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 12, 2014)

I miss telling everyone with every one of my posts how much I thought Thorg was a "Stupid Atheist Fuck."

And he was. Worst Saga Ever.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 28, 2014)

For what it's worth, I updated my signature with another one of my dumb TK-isms.

I seriously thought that smiley was supposed to be Waterhead too, it distinctively resembles that infamous picture. (and the whole joke IS that its supposed to actually be Chris!)


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 27, 2014)

My signature is now a line from The Vagina Monologues.


----------



## Trombonista (May 31, 2014)

My new signature is Amber Nash's favorite line from _Archer_.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 29, 2014)

And now my signature is a quote from my Taglit group's bodyguard.


----------



## exball (Jul 19, 2014)

Pumaman action figures.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 10, 2019)

It's very short.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 12, 2019)

It's "party hard" except it's the medieval bayeux tapestry version which means it has to be "frolic hard."


----------



## disenchanted (May 6, 2020)

my signature wont show up.


----------



## mickey339 (Jan 20, 2022)

A silly play on the ending line of the book Salammbo by Gustave Flaubert


----------

